# Problema con indentificacion del circuitos integrados



## aragorndoss (Jul 9, 2009)

Como les va gente, tengo un terrible problema. Hace un par de meses me compre un Home theater en Ciudad del Este(Paraguay) por 22 dolares, el problema es que la caja no tenia ningun tipo de instrucción ni manual y en mi ansiedad lo enchufe a 220V, siendo que era de 110V. Obviamente se quemo, como estaba sin un mango y sin tiempo lo deje de lado.
Bueno, la cuestion es esta, ahora si tengo algo de tiempo asi que me puse manos a la obra para ver si lo puedo arreglar.
El transformador se quemo y ya consegui uno de repuesto, tambien el puente de diodos. Lo que no se si se quemo, o todavía sirve es la parte de audio. La cuestión es que no encuentro por ningun lado los datasheet y no se si es por mi ignorancia o que le estoy pifiando con la nomenclatura. Les paso a detallar los integrados que tiene y me gustaria saber si alguno los conoce y me puede dar una mano. Son los siguientes: YD2025, 2 YG2822 y un TDA2822.
Del TDA2822 encuentro los manuales, pero es de 16 patas, y el que esta en el circuito tiene solo 8, ese es el problema.
Bueno, por favor me ayudaria mucho una mano, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lobito (Jul 9, 2009)

El TDA 2822 efectivamente tiene 16 patas, pero el *TDA2822M* tiene 8, porque es el que yo tengo.

El otro, con solo poner la matrícula en google te sale el datasheet.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/161516/YOUDA/YD2025.html

El YG2822 seguramente sea igual que el TDA2822.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2009)

El TDA2822 es 16 pines, el TDA2822D y TDA2822H son de 8 pines.
La hoja de datos de esos y del YD2025 la conseguis usando el buscador de mas abajo.


----------



## aragorndoss (Jul 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias, era justamento lo que necesitaba


----------



## alanmat (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola a todos,tengo un pequeño problemita.....tengo un autorradio jvc kdg 430 y se me quemo el integrado y no consigo ver ni una pequeña pista del nombre.


----------



## lobito (Jul 10, 2009)

Alanmat, podrías postear algunas fotos del interior para ver a que circuito se parece. Es de 50 W no?


----------



## Echendia (Ago 26, 2009)

Saludos a todos, me gustaría tener el datasheet del YD2822 si conocen donde lo puedo encontrar me sería de mucha ayuda.
De Antemano gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2009)

Echendia dijo:


> ...me gustaría tener el datasheet del YD2822 si conocen donde lo puedo encontrar me sería de mucha ayuda.



Un click acá y a buscar el datasheet que quieras.
Hay varias páginas más de donde se bajan, así que si esa no te gusta... Google es tu respuesta.

Ahora, decí la verdad: Ni escribiste tu consulta en un buscador, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Echendia (Ago 27, 2009)

Saludos para la gente del foro, colega tienes toda la razón, el probelema que  no dispongo del tiempo que quisiera tener para poder hacer una búsqueda, pero bueno muy buena la página que recomendaste. Ahora que ya tengo las características de la YD2822 y de la TDA2822M me gustaría hacer una pregunta ¿se puede construir un preamplificador estero con una de estas dos pastillas?

Saludos.


----------

